# Jighead Chip Proofing



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I do this to all my jigheads, esp the ones I sell. Coat with any lacquer or enamel with your favorite color. Let them thoroughly dry for a couple days. Then coat quickly with one stroke per side(to prevent possible running of the base color) with clear nail polish!(Any brand works but I use Sally Hanson Hard as Nails). One coat is usually enough but once dried, adding a second coat really makes them durable, nearly imperious against chipping due to bumping bottom rocks. In my opinion equal to or better than powder coating. It also adds a high, deep shine to the jig making them more attractive to fish. Frequently, I add the clear polish after tying, coating the thread/windings which seals them and will never come unraveled!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Cool tip!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> I do this to all my jigheads, esp the ones I sell. Coat with any lacquer or enamel with your favorite color. Let them thoroughly dry for a couple days. Then coat quickly with one stroke per side(to prevent possible running of the base color) with clear nail polish!(Any brand works but I use Sally Hanson Hard as Nails). One coat is usually enough but once dried, adding a second coat really makes them durable, nearly imperious against chipping due to bumping bottom rocks. In my opinion equal to or better than powder coating. It also adds a high, deep shine to the jig making them more attractive to fish. Frequently, I add the clear polish after tying, coating the thread/windings which seals them and will never come unraveled!


I've also added clear nail polish to cranks. Almost all my shad colored cranks get clear with silver glitter. They really pop.
As well as my all silver vibes


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Savy tech tips


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've also added clear nail polish to cranks. Almost all my shad colored cranks get clear with silver glitter. They really pop.
> As well as my all silver vibes


I use glitter also on a wet, clear nail polish coating if I want a little extra brightness, even in mixed colors on a plain, unfinished head. After drying, another coat of "Sally" really makes them POP!


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Little late but has anyone tried rod finish. Was thinking a light build would be the ticket.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. After reading this post I had the missus grab a bottle of Hard as Nails. Applied it to a few square bills (these always seem to chip bashing them against rocks) and hung them on pegboard in the garage to dry. Sure stunk up the garage the next day. 

Brings up a question: Have you seen any indication this stuff leaves a scent trail in the water? Maybe not such a big deal on cranks and square bills where you're getting a reaction strike, but with jigs hopped on the bottom you could conceivably have a fish repulsed by the scent after investigating for a while.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks for the tip. After reading this post I had the missus grab a bottle of Hard as Nails. Applied it to a few square bills (these always seem to chip bashing them against rocks) and hung them on pegboard in the garage to dry. Sure stunk up the garage the next day.
> 
> Brings up a question: Have you seen any indication this stuff leaves a scent trail in the water? Maybe not such a big deal on cranks and square bills where you're getting a reaction strike, but with jigs hopped on the bottom you could conceivably have a fish repulsed by the scent after investigating for a while.


At times when really finicky maybe. But at the same time how about the smell of the original paint applied to these baits. Or original smell of a soft plastic.
I've herd the fumes from pouring soft plastics can be some nasty stuff. 
Considering guys have used clear coat polish for years I think in MOST cases it won't matter much.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think allowing a day r two to dry/cure will prevent any scent carry over. Nail polish is a lacquer which dries hard and the smell " flashes" off quickly plus it has quick-9drying agents added which accelerate the drying process due to what it was originally designed for(painting nails). I've found that I'm coloring plain heads nearly 100% of the time anymore due to how fast it dries and the amazing variety of colors available now. The discount stores have them for cheap! I even put a coat of clear on airbrushed spinner blades to brighten them while adding durability.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just use protec powder paint... dries glossy and smooth and hard as a rock


----------

